# WPH: Marathon Crash Race



## arai_speed (Aug 19, 2003)

According to their FB page looks like WPH will NOT be organizing this years ride:

"This is the 10 year anniversary of Wolfpack Hustle (technically 11 for the Tangs at Ten / Monday night rides) and I have to say, I love everything we've done and all of the partners for their support to bring us to where we are today. That being said, *Im going to bow out of organizing a ride on the Marathon course this year*. *Im awaiting instructions from the city as to how they plan to manage a ride if they manage it at all*. I will let you know soon. Thank you everyone for all the good times over the years and I will always love cycling and Los Angeles. We all TOGETHER have changed the landscape here and will continue to do so."


----------



## arai_speed (Aug 19, 2003)

Looks like I they changed their mind - event is happening.

https://www.facebook.com/events/458914364302744/


----------

